# Looking to push hands



## furtom (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi all.

Looking for someone who would like to meet in a NYC park and work on push hands together.

I've studied some martial arts for quite a while, but am fairly new to tai chi and its applications. 

I'd love to find someone who would like to explore this art together  with me. I don't care how experienced you are as long as you are serious  about doing it.

I live in Queens and work in Flatiron district. Either locations are OK.   

Thanks for your consideration.

Tom


----------

